# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Advice on Buying Computer

## Edna

I am looking to buy a desktop computer for my 16 year old for his xmas/birthday combined, he has a laptop at the moment but by the time he plays his games  and creates web designs etc the laptop is running really slow, i am just wondering if anyone has any ideas what kind of desktop to get him

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I have no idea but my 16 year old son would - I'll ask him when he gets home from school. Or you could do what I did with my son - let him choose, cos he probably knows exactly what he wants and needs!  :Smile:

----------


## Tilly Teckel

He says the best thing to do is ask your son! If he's confident about building his own PC the cheapest way to get something really good is to buy the parts separately on Amazon or the like. This is what my son did and he's more than happy with his PC. Happy shopping  :Wink:

----------


## Edna

I could that, but knowing him he would go for the most expensive lol

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Yes, teenagers are good at that, eh?!

----------


## Alrock

The only advice I can give you is *Do Not* buy from a big name manufacturer (Dell, HP, etc)

My current PC was bought from http://www.pcspecialist.co.uk/, You pick the components, they build the system. You could even give him a budget & let him choose how to spend it himself.

----------


## EDDIE

A gaming spec pc are quite expensive and theres not really that much a saving in building up a desktop to gaming spec if ure buying all original software and once you do get it built up a year later the spec is out of date technology moves so fast these gaming pc are brilliant but expensive to keep up to date.If your sons laptop is running slow what about changing the antivirus software or reinstall the software see if that makes it go faster.
But me personally i think the best way to go is get him xbox1 or ps4 for games because then you dont need to keep upgrading hardware to play the latest games the games are built for the hardware and then any ordinary inexpensive laptop for browsing and
webdesign or even his current laptop might be still useable for webdesign and browsing.I think thats the cheapest way in the long run
As i said before some of the antivirus software slows computers right down it might be worth trying a different one
If u bought a ps4 or xbox 1 and a say a £350 laptop its still cheaper that top spec gaming machine just a thought

----------


## Alrock

> ....these gaming pc are brilliant but expensive to keep up to date....


Not at all.... Bought my PC about 3 years ago, still capable of playing the latest games.

----------

